# Help please.



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey i just got an mp3 that does not have instructions.

Will somebody tell me how to put music on it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2012)

If it came with a USB cord, connect it to your computer. Some devices have software on them. If not, you can try copying the files directly on the device. If neither of these work, try going to the Manufacturer's website, they may have instructions/software there.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

shteev said:


> If it came with a USB cord, connect it to your computer. Some devices have software on them. If not, you can try copying the files directly on the device. If neither of these work, try going to the Manufacturer's website, they may have instructions/software there.


Thank ya kindly.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Hey i just got an mp3 that does not have instructions.
> 
> Will somebody tell me how to put music on it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



OH GOG MY IT HELPDESK JOB FOLLOWED ME HERE! NO WHERE IS SAFE!


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> OH GOG MY IT HELPDESK JOB FOLLOWED ME HERE! NO WHERE IS SAFE!


Will somebody explain this sentence to me?

I do not understand.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Will somebody explain this sentence to me?
> 
> I do not understand.



Here's a translation:
"Oh my God! I normally work at a helpdesk for technical issues. And it feels like I'm at work again because you're asking for help. I cannot escape my job!"


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's a translation:
> "Oh my God! I normally work at a helpdesk for technical issues. And it feels like I'm at work again because you're asking for help. I cannot escape my job!"


Thank you techno.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

So, did you get it to work?


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Why yes i did im listening to some dope right now.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 15, 2012)

Could've just googled it :I


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's a translation:
> "Oh my God! I normally work at a helpdesk for technical issues. And it feels like I'm at work again because you're asking for help _with__ a very very very moronic problem_. I cannot escape my job!"



Fixed. It's not so much as the asking for help, but the issue itself. I'm happy to help people, but when someone calls in that their computer won't turn on and I have to help them turn the monitor on, I can't help but rage inside. Yeah, this is kinda like that.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 16, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Fixed. It's not so much as the asking for help, but the issue itself. I'm happy to help people, but when someone calls in that their computer won't turn on and I have to help them turn the monitor on, I can't help but rage inside. Yeah, this is kinda like that.



'suki is just mad because he's channeling Karkat.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> 'suki is just mad because he's channeling Karkat.



Always.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 16, 2012)

veeno said:


> Why yes i did im listening to some dope right now.


dunno about u but i prefer to smoke my dope instead of listening to it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 16, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> dunno about u but i prefer to smoke my dope instead of listening to it.


The band dope.

Not dope drug.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

veeno said:


> The band dope.
> 
> Not dope drug.



Oh, I thought you were referring to i-doser.


----------



## veeno (Jan 16, 2012)

Is this sarcasm?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

No, it's this audio-based drug thing. I understand the principle, but I doubt it works.


----------



## veeno (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok i get it this is sarcasm.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 16, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ok i get it this is sarcasm.


It's only sarcastic on these forums if the almighty :V is shown.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Theres an audio based drug?


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Theres an audio based drug?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats

I don't get high of them( which was never my intent of trying it) but they sooth me and help me sleep.

I guess its the same as how listening to white noise is relaxing.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's only sarcastic on these forums if the almighty :V is shown.



Because without it, people are too stupid to realize it is sarcasm.


----------

